# Is August month suitable for job search in Auckland



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I am planning for a month visit to Auckland for job hunt. I'm into ICT Security Domain with 9 years experience. 

Not sure when is the ideal time period. Can someone give some insights on this?

Also regarding accommodation, I have looked at some of the Airbnb rooms in and around Auckland for 1200 NZD range for a month. Is Airbnb ok.? Welcome your any other suggestions. 


Thanks.

-Jana


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

janadhakshin said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am planning for a month visit to Auckland for job hunt. I'm into ICT Security Domain with 9 years experience.
> 
> ...


Yes August is fine to job hunt in Auckland although it is still Winter. Maybe late September / October would be better as NZ is then in to Spring and everyone is much happier  and companies are looking to fill any vacancies before Christmas.
December and January are the months not to come as it's summer holidays for school so many companies go to a skeleton crew and shut down over Christmas and New Year.

Airbnb is fine in NZ.


----------



## janadhakshin (Sep 7, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> Yes August is fine to job hunt in Auckland although it is still Winter. Maybe late September / October would be better as NZ is then in to Spring and everyone is much happier  and companies are looking to fill any vacancies before Christmas.
> December and January are the months not to come as it's summer holidays for school so many companies go to a skeleton crew and shut down over Christmas and New Year.
> 
> Airbnb is fine in NZ.


Thanks mate


----------

